# DIY Joose Total %



## Dietz (16/3/18)

I have noticed some of my favorite DIY mixes are REALLY high in Flavor % compared to what I used to use when i started.

I always made sure my total flavor stays between 10%-15%Max, but the recent juices I have made over and over again with adjustments end up at 20%-25% and this is what i prefer

So whats your standard total Flavor % and did it change as you progressed on your DIY journey?

Also does any one know what the general Flavor total % are in Commercial Juices?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (16/3/18)

For the qeustion about what % of conc in commercial juices, probly a 1% mix + 14% surcalose rofl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Adephi (16/3/18)

Dietz said:


> I have noticed some of my favorite DIY mixes are REALLY high in Flavor % compared to what I used to use when i started.
> 
> I always made sure my total flavor stays between 10%-15%Max, but the recent juices I have made over and over again with adjustments end up at 20%-25% and this is what i prefer
> 
> ...


That can be a very complicated answer.

What concentrates have you been using? CAP, FA, and INW are normally very concentrated so you use less. TFA and FW are not so concentrated so you use more. But there are exceptions and other brands that I haven't used personally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (16/3/18)

Just kidding tho, but with today's attys mot likely between 5-15%.
Highly unlikly that a mix today will be higher than 20%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (16/3/18)

Adephi said:


> That can be a very complicated answer.
> 
> What concentrates have you been using? CAP, FA, and INW are normally very concentrated so you use less. TFA and FW are not so concentrated so you use more. But there are exceptions and other brands that I haven't used personally.


Well its all CAP, FW, TFA and they are all fine at lower % but what Im saying is stuff I used to mix at lower flavs I dont like as much as the stuff Im mixing Now.
A while back i read some where that Only idiots mix higher than Total 15%. But I highly disagree.

The only way My Mixes are as good or flavorfull as a Commercial juice is if I use 20+% in my mixes, I dont use additives like sweetner, So its all Flavor. Im not against Additives, Just dont like quick gunking jooses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/3/18)

I'm the opposite. My last three trial mixes had 4.5%, 5.5% and 7.5% total flavour respectively. folkart gets superb full flavour from his Boss Reserve clone at 4.5% total flavouring. 

In my case, I'm doing it deliberately because I believe you can train your palate. For the longest time, I had two and a bit spoons of sugar in my coffee. Then I cut it down to one. Sure, for a couple of weeks the coffee wasn't sweet enough. But I just battled through it and if I now have my previous norm of 2.5 spoons, it will feel like drinking syrup. My palate has adjusted. I have also stopped using sweetener in juice.

At the same time, I cut my nic to 2mg. Yes, it means I vape more now. But the way I see it is this: every time I feel a nic craving and don't satisfy it fully, it is the 'growing pains' of my body weaning itself off nic. And every time I have to search for the flavour in an under-flavoured juice, really focus on what I'm tasting, it is my palate becoming more acute.

That said, I don't believe in such things as a maximum total flavour %. That will vary according to profile and flavourings used. Still, if I'm trawling ATF and come across a recipe with total flavour above 16%, I'm hitting the Back button. It's not that it will be a bad juice necessarily, it's just not what I'm looking for in juice atm.

The one thing I will avoid at all costs is the typical "new vaper" store juice. You know, 24mg nic salts, one fruit at 15%, sweetener at 8%, WS23 at 5%. 
Such juices are not only going to get me more hooked on nic than ever, they will also dull my palate to the point where, unless I'm smashed in the forehead with a flavour sledgehammer, I won't be able to taste a darn thing. Who needs it?

I have never suffered vaper's tongue. I believe that my habits of using plain round wire coils, of changing juices three times an hour, and systematically whittling down the number of flavour volatiles bombarding my olfactory receptors, are major factors in that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/3/18)

Dietz said:


> The only way My Mixes are as good or flavorfull as a Commercial juice is if I use 20+% in my mixes, I dont use additives like sweetner, So its all Flavor. Im not against Additives, Just dont like quick gunking jooses.



Hi @Dietz, hope you are well. 
Lot of the comercial juices (that I've tried @ Vapecon) are overloaded with flavour, sweeteners and other additives and if you've started liking them, there isn't much you can do, but make them like that. I'm still mostly happy in 3-10% range, with few mixes hitting 14-16%. Sometimes even using sweeteners (Supersweet CAP) for some of the fruit mixes, but only in 0.25-0.5% range (not too hard on wicks and coils).
Also take into the count that flavours we are getting, are fairly inconsistent in strenght, from one batch to another. If you are still using Inawera Am4a, some batches are fine @4% and some I have to almost double for the same result (always from the same supplier, so I guess that variance is coming from the manufacturers), same noticed for Dragonfruit TPA, bunch of Strawberries and the list goes on. 
Happy mixing and regards to the family.

PS When did you move to the CT?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (16/3/18)

alex1501 said:


> Hi @Dietz, hope you are well.
> Lot of the comercial juices (that I've tried @ Vapecon) are overloaded with flavour, sweeteners and other additives and if you've started liking them, there isn't much you can do, but make them like that. I'm still mostly happy in 3-10% range, with few mixes hitting 14-16%. Sometimes even using sweeteners (Supersweet CAP) for some of the fruit mixes, but only in 0.25-0.5% range (not too hard on wicks and coils).
> Also take into the count that flavours we are getting, are fairly inconsistent in strenght, from one batch to another. If you are still using Inawera Am4a, some batches are fine @4% and some I have to almost double for the same result (always from the same supplier, so I guess that variance is coming from the manufacturers), same noticed for Dragonfruit TPA, bunch of Strawberries and the list goes on.
> Happy mixing and regards to the family.
> ...



Heeeey Man How have you been!! Its funny to hear from you, I was thinking about you and Irene yesterday when I mixed something up using your Menthol !!
Thanks for the response, Yes I think I have grown used to the In your face flavors, Mabe I should vape a clean VG/PG for a week or two .

I moved to CT end of January

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (16/3/18)

Dietz said:


> Heeeey Man How have you been!!
> Thanks for the response, Yes I think I have grown used to the In your face flavors, Mabe I should vape a clean VG/PG for a week or two .
> 
> I moved to CT end of January



Can"t complain (much), thank you.
I've tried plain PG/VG , but it didn't agree with me. Mix only what you like and enjoy.
I was trying to make a plan with Irene to organise some mixing session, but that may prove difficult now.
On the other hand I'm really happy for you guys and hope you'll like it there. 
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (16/3/18)

alex1501 said:


> Can"t complain (much), thank you.
> I've tried plain PG/VG , but it didn't agree with me. Mix only what you like and enjoy.
> I was trying to make a plan with Irene to organise some mixing session, but that may prove difficult now.
> On the other hand I'm really happy for you guys and hope you'll like it there.
> Cheers


You two are always welcome in our home, Let me know when or if you are in CT and we can have a Reunion DIY Session

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/3/18)

Dietz said:


> You two are always welcome in our home, Let me know when or if you are in CT and we can have a Reunion DIY Session



Thank you so much and same goes for you guys, if you decide to revisit this side of the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (29/3/18)

So I think this an interesting little update

I think I figured out why I am mixing joose as high as 25% flav, It started at last years VapeCon... 
I bought and won a bunch of juices there and after finishing them all, all of my DIY mixes where bland and lacking. I guess I got used to the Sweetner in Commercial juices. 
I tried a few of my 1st recipes that I was happy with when I started mixing and even that was not good enough, so I Re did most of my favorite recipes but with Increased Flavor ( I think I was trying to match that Commercial Potency of Flav) but ended up with Recipes between 25-30% flav that lead to this Post.

I ordered a few new concentrates and Additives that I was not confident to use before and made a few mixes last night. immediately testing all of them after mixing I found that they are definitely an improvement from any of my recent mixes!
the only difference now, instead of high % Flavors I now have a few additives in the mix. The addition of Sweetner is what made the difference or filled in the "lack" that was in all my last recipes.

The new recipes I mixed range from 3.75% - 9.85% Total Flavor, With the Flavor results being better than any mix I made with 20%+ total flav in my previous Joose

Simple changes I made is to add .25% Super Sweet to all my Mixes, 0.10-0.25% Cactus to my fruits, 0.2-0.5% Cream Fresh for flavors that need some floral notes shaved off without adding Cream flav.

I find it very interesting how many times my understanding of DIY Grows with something small I learn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

